# Do you know these dwarf convicts/parrots?



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

A couple months ago I bought 4 of these at King Ed thinking that they have been dyed but anyhow I suspect that they are some sort of dwarf species of convict cichlids.
Within a week, 2 of them formed a pair and started laying eggs. I now have my second batch of fries. Feeding them hatched brine shrimps.
Here's some pictures (male is the blue one, female is the pink one).
There doesn't seem to be much information about them so I am asking for info if any of you guys own them as well and like to tell me what they are really.








..
















..


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, they are dyed for sure. Could be dyed pink Convicts, hard to tell.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Better picture of the juvies might help to better id. The parents are dyed. I wish stores would not sell these fish. It's quite a cruel and uneeded process. So many natural and or hybrid fish have beautiful colors, no need to dye fish....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

they are what is called bubblegum or jelly bean dwarf parrots and they are certainly dyed for sure

Death By Dyeing - Fish Death By Dyeing
there is a link to describe both the types of fish that are commonly dyed, dipped, stained
Dyed Fish here is another one , the stuff those fish have been thorough is just horrid, and very unethical

but there is a saving grace you see #1 they havent been sterilized by this process which is a miracle in itself and you know have healty offspring from some man made frankenfish its sad what is dont to them, but you have a nice batch of babies as a result so in a way what you have there is pretty awesome

good job,


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Mac. Now that I know quite a bit more about them, it is sad thinking about what they do to them or other species for that matter.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah its brutal , https://www.google.ca/search?q=i+lu...Q&biw=1241&bih=606&sei=I0NJUMnTF8iWiAK004CIDw
take a boo at that page , not pretty


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Not nice, for sure. If you want cute little dwarf parrots or dwarf cichlids with tons of personality, check out Laurie's ("The Guy" is his forum name) dwarf balloon parrots or "ping pongs". Super cute, not dyed, and great community fish.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

but these fry are legit elle, just the parents are just a product of crazyness, the fry are not affected though


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Ah, gotcha. Sorry, I though he was asking about the parents.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the parents are jacked lol, no fixing that , but the offspring wont have that crazyness on them,


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

The fry kinda looks pinkish, will b neat to c how they turn out


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not a fan of dyed fish being brought in or sold by LFS's. As far as I can tell these guys are a mixture of pink convict and maybe severum or parrot how they ended up like ping pong ball shape and size is still not really known. I've done a ton of research on their origin without much success. I can tell you they are prolific breeders and great parents. I raised at least 1000 of them with no problem selling them because they are so cute. I no longer have any of them at all, as I've gone over to the bright side into salt water. Down the road I may try my hand at clown fish.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They sure are cute, i love mine. Mine havent breed for me yet but the male that did with the convict is real good, they both are good parents


----------

